# Boot Camp - "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné"



## Francistor (30 Août 2021)

Bonjour, 

En essayant d'installer Win 10 via bootcamp, je tombe sur le message d'erreur "impossible de partitionner le disque dur".

En tapant diskutil list, voici ce que j'obtiens :







J'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine, si besoin...

Merci mille fois pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2021)

Tu as un MBA avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, si on fait le calcul, il te reste 55 Go de libres. Or, Assistant Boot Camp va réclamer à minima 42 Go, il restera donc seulement 13 Go pour que ta version de macOS puisse fonctionner. Le problème est que ce n'est pas assez, il faudrait qu'il reste 20/25 Go pour que ta version de macOS puisse fonctionner correctement.

Je te déconseille fortement de vouloir installer une version de Windows dans ton MBA. Si c'est dans le but de vouloir jouer à des jeux PC, alors abandonne définitivement cette option, car ton MBA sera complètement à la ramasse sans une carte graphique !


----------



## Francistor (30 Août 2021)

Bonjour, 

Merci, il faudrait donc que je fasse un peu plus de place sur mon SSD. Le but n'est pas de jouer mais de faire tourner Autocad ou d'autres applis pros peu gourmandes.


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2021)

Francistor a dit:


> Merci, il faudrait donc que je fasse un peu plus de place sur mon SSD. Le but n'est pas de jouer mais de faire tourner Autocad ou d'autres applis pros peu gourmandes.


Je vais continuer à te déconseiller de faire une installation de Windows. Juste comme ça, voilà ce que préconise officiellement Apple pour faire une installation de Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------

